# Grazia mag - told friends you were planning a baby but struggling to conceive



## Polly D (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi there. My name's Polly Dunbar and I'm working on a piece for Grazia magazine. I'm looking for a woman who told friends and family that she was planning to have a baby in a certain time frame (eg, 'I'm planning a baby next year, after we've moved house' etc) but is now struggling to fall pregnant, so may be wishing she hadn't told people.
It will be a very sensitive, sympathetic piece with a lovely photoshoot and we can pay for your participation. The purpose of the piece is to highlight a common issue for women - assuming they can conceive when they want to, and then finding that it's more difficult than they thought.  
If this is you, please email me on [email protected] 
Thanks so much.


----------

